# Place to stay Oscoda - Foote Dam area



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello all,

Looking for lodging recommendations around Oscoda / Foote Dam area. Must be trailer friendly


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Old Orchard Campground, it's right on the Foote Dam pond.


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

Opps forgot to specify, looking for motel or cabin


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

They have cabins for rent.

https://www.oscodatownshipmi.gov/1/322/old_orchard_campground.asp


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

This looks interesting, but there the g/f requires a toilet that flushes and cable. I half to meet those requirement, that is downside. The upside is she is the one suggesting we go. Looking towards end of March


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

None of the cabins have what you need, but there is a bath house with running water and flushable toilets.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

The American Inn is probably the nicest place to stay and there always room to park your boat.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep, American Inn is probably your best bet. Tawas has some hotel options, and is just 10 miles down the road.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

This place was pretty cool. They had room for our boat and trailer. They have cable and wifi. You can also choose a cabin or a condo.

https://www.maitikiresort.com/maitikiresortcondos


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've rented some nice places right on Huron off VRBO for good prices.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

The Blue Horizon, Dearborn Cabins, Lakeside hotel, AmericInn all in or just south of Oscoda.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Check some of these out.https://www.airbnb.com/s/Oscoda--MI...eckin=2020-03-28&checkout=2020-03-30&adults=2


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

My aunt has a lake house on van etten on air bnb and is trailer friendly! It’s on south end of van etten


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think the OP is watching this thread anymore.


----------

